
“Not proven” is a verdict available to a court in Scotland - anonymfus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_proven
======
matthewmacleod
It’s likely that the 3-verdict system will be reformed at some point. The
Scottish Government is currently conducting a research project into various
aspects of jury decision making policies
([https://www2.gov.scot/Topics/Research/by-topic/crime-and-
jus...](https://www2.gov.scot/Topics/Research/by-topic/crime-and-
justice/Juryresearch)), and there’s definitely some pressure to remove a
verdict which has relatively little actual purpose - though of course we’ll
have to wait and see what the outcome of the research says.

(Late 1600s the outcome of a case before a Scottish jury would have resulted
in either “proven” or “not proven” verdicts, with the verdict of “not guilty”
re-emerging in the 1700s in response to a particular case where the facts were
proven, but the jury did not support conviction. Along the lines of jury
nullification, which I know has been the subject of some interest in the US
court system.)

